# 1968 GTO Engine swap



## 1968 Goat (Apr 26, 2015)

Has anyone put a 350 chevy with aluminum angle plug heads in a 1968 GTO. I've tried 4 sets of headers hooker, hedman and doug thorley and none work.


----------

